# Painting the chrome trim! need tips/advice/write-up



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

ive looked everywhere for a write-up on this and i couldnt find one, (its probably right in my face) but does anyone have any advice, besides sand it, paint in, re-install so on so forth...my main concern is REMOVAL, I need advice on removing it with non-minimal damage...paint recommendations and techniques would be greatly appreciated


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Painting the chrome trim! need tips/advice/write-up (vr6fury)*

your probably better off leaving it on and masking imo. the trim is tricky glue behind it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

i was going to say check the service manual to see where clips are placed. but if they are glued, they yea(audiv842) mask them off. either way. don't let too much work turn you away from doing it. i think they look better that way. i would like to do it to mine.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i tried doing it a few weeks ago...wouldnt come off and i still havent done it








i would also suggest masking it realllly good, then wash it, let it dry, sand, prime, paint at least 3 coats and i would use semi-gloss


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

of course wash it before you mask it


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

damn haha ive seen so many black trimmed a6's thought it was easier, this could be a difficult task haha, but what im worried about is the windows...i wanna paint that trim aswell yaknow?


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (vr6fury)*

does anyone have any experience in this situation, masking that is, i wanna know how delicate and messy the situation could be and what to look out for so i dont **** anything up.


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (vr6fury)*

i mean with the grills i can pop out and mask...but i want to get rid of the chrome under the headlights and the windows..and that im worried about


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mmm I would like to do this too. I think satin black trim would look good on a silver car. Same for the roof bars.
The trim under the headlights is no problem - just pop the bumper off and they will be easy to get to.
The strip below the windows slides off backwards, but I don't know about the curved piece above the window. There is a C5 in a junkyard near me though - next time I'm there I might see if I can work out how to get the curved piece off.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

if you're doing the chrome in black may i suggest Plastidip. it's intended to be sprayed/dipped on to tools. i and many others have done it to emblems, racks, etc... search it for more info.


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

okay thank you guys, i was looking around on AZ and alot of guys used vinyl because the plastidip actually came off after a bit...buti was thinking the vinyl would be too shiny for the look i going for ya know?


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Mmm I would like to do this too. I think satin black trim would look good on a silver car. Same for the roof bars.
The trim under the headlights is no problem - just pop the bumper off and they will be easy to get to.
The strip below the windows slides off backwards, but I don't know about the curved piece above the window. There is a C5 in a junkyard near me though - next time I'm there I might see if I can work out how to get the curved piece off.

hey let me know if you do =]


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (vr6fury)*

plastidip has held on for over two years for me, just clean, scuff, clean, spray


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
The strip below the windows slides off backwards, but I don't know how to get the curved piece off.

how hard do you have to go at this.. just tried and im afraid i might bend it.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well when I bought mine I noticed that the trim on both front doors was out of place, so I just pushed it (horizontally) back where it should be. It was pretty easy. I can't remember if I pushed it forward or backward though







I _think_ I pushed forwards to put it back on, so backwards may take it off.
I'll go and look at the one in the junkyard on Friday I think.


----------

